# Am I making significant improvement?



## Frozenloc2 (Jan 13, 2008)

My feral doe that I have had a week now, now eats out of my hand. Is that significant improvement? Is she coming around quick to think I can make a loving pet out of her yet? She still freaks when I walk in her pen but as soon as I squat down and extend my hand she will stretch out to me and eat. She has a very certain curiosity about her. When she gets out of quarintine do you think my other friendly does will be good for her progress? Unfotunately I have a muscle strain in my back so a friend is feeding my horses and goats so I hope she doesn't regress in her progress with me.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes- isn't food a great hook? But I think I might want her a little more relaxed about your presence before she goes with the group. It will be harder to make progress with other goats around I think.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

enjoytheride made a good point.

That is improvement and I am happy for you :dance:


----------



## bigoakfarm (Oct 6, 2007)

enjoytheride is right. if she has a goat buddy- she won't need to be your buddy.

I would keep her seperate until she was comfortable with me if I were you. (of course that's if your back will let you). Sounds like you're doing great with her! :clap: 

Kristen


----------

